# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Mac Q&A - (Knowledge base)

## blucky

Λοιπόν είπα να αρχίσω αυτό το topic για ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τα Macintosh...
Ελπίζω να πετύχει και σιγά σιγά να γίνει ένα δυνατό knowledge base για αρχάριους και όχι μόνο  ::  

Όπως καταλάβατε θα το εγκαινιάσω εγώ με μερικές ερωτήσεις  ::  

BTW - βρήκα ένα τοπικ απο την Κοκι για ενα WiKi Page... άλλα δεν κατάφερα να το βρω στο mac.awmn Παίζει αυτό? Αν ναι φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχει Q&A οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος και για δεύτερο...

----------


## blucky

Q1: Πως ρυθμίζεται shortcut key comb για αλλαγή γλώσσας σε Leopard  ::  
By default δεν παιζει με cmd και shift, tab, caps-lock, ctrl  ::

----------


## blucky

Q2: Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει γιατι το BitTorrent δεν παίζει? Το logfile κατέγραψε αυτά:

01:12:07: [4.27.2] [NatTraversal] Trying: ManualUPnP
01:12:13: Warning: [4.27.2] [NatTraversal] Discovery timed out
01:12:13: Warning: [4.27.2] [NatTraversal] NAT Traversal warning (Darwin: Unable to detect any UPnP services).
01:12:51: [4.27.2] [LocalDiscovery] announcing: 111c9e414140e84d6d64467317664d4c5553f7c0
01:12:51: [4.27.2] [LocalDiscovery] Service u'4d342d32372d322d313536346530376434363563._BitTorrent-111c9e414140e84d6d64467317664d4c5553f7c0._tcp.local.' added
01:12:52: Status: Error regarding "Office_2008_Mac":
rejected by tracker - Port 6881 is blacklisted because it is an AWMN priority protocol port. Please use a non-priority port. (ports between 49152-65535 are safe)
01:12:52: Status: rejected by tracker - Port 6881 is blacklisted because it is an AWMN priority protocol port. Please use a non-priority port. (ports between 49152-65535 are safe)
01:12:52: Error: Error regarding "Office_2008_Mac":
Aborting the torrent as it could not connect to the tracker while not connected to any peers.
01:13:06: Error: Aborting the torrent as it could not connect to the tracker while not connected to any peers.

Hint: Firewall παιζει μόνο στο router του σπιτιου το iMac είναι ανοιχτό.

----------


## harrylaos

> Port 6881 is blacklisted because it is an AWMN priority protocol port.


Μα στο λεει......

----------


## blucky

Q3: Πρόβλημα με γραμματοσειρές ελληνικών. Ενώ μπορώ και διαβάζω ελληνικά κάποια συστηματικά fonts πχ τίτλος από Data CD με ελληνική ονομασία του volume βγαίνει #$%G%#$#$FW$

Κατα την διάρκεια της πρώτης εγκατάστασης δήλωσα το default location που ήταν Αμερική και όχι Ελλάδα. Στα windows λάθος regional settings επιρεάζουν κάποιες γραμματοσειρές μπορεί να φταίει αυτό? Αν ναι απλά αλλάζω κάπου τα regional settings και είμαι ΟΚ? Εγκατάσταση ελληνικών γραμματοσειρών που ήταν σε κάποιο CD έχω κάνει ήδη μέσω FontBook

----------


## blucky

> Port 6881 is blacklisted because it is an AWMN priority protocol port.
> 
> 
> Μα στο λεει......


Είχα δει αυτό το μήνυμα απλά δεν ήξερα που έπρεπε να γίνει η άλλαγη της πόρτας. Έχει κάπου στο μενού του BitTorrent επιλογή να ρυθμίσεις την πρώτη πόρτα που θα χρησιμοποιεί και δήλωσα μια μέσα στο επιτρεπτό range. Τελικά δείχνει να πάιζει ΟΚ για λίγο και μετά πετάει αυτό

02:00:30: Error: Torrent got exception: BTL.BTFailure
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "BTL/yielddefer.pyo", line 85, in _recall
File "BitTorrent/StorageWrapper.pyo", line 657, in _write
File "BTL/defer.pyo", line 57, in getResult
File "twisted/python/failure.pyo", line 258, in raiseException
BTFailure: Short read (82194 of 82867) - something truncated files?
02:01:12: [4.27.2] [LocalDiscovery] Service u'4d342d32372d322d643737353933363262356431._BitTorrent-111c9e414140e84d6d64467317664d4c5553f7c0._tcp.local.' removed
02:01:17: [4.27.2] [LocalDiscovery] announcing: 111c9e414140e84d6d64467317664d4c5553f7c0
02:01:17: [4.27.2] [LocalDiscovery] Service u'4d342d32372d322d373136616532666636616362._BitTorrent-111c9e414140e84d6d64467317664d4c5553f7c0._tcp.local.' added
02:01:17: [4.27.2] [LocalDiscovery] Service u'4d342d32372d322d373136616532666636616362._BitTorrent-111c9e414140e84d6d64467317664d4c5553f7c0._tcp.local.' added
02:01:17: [4.27.2] [LocalDiscovery] Got peer: 192.168.254.200:49153 111c9e414140e84d6d64467317664d4c5553f7c0
02:01:23: Status: Message parsing failed
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "BitTorrent/Connector.pyo", line 966, in data_came_in
File "BitTorrent/Connector.pyo", line 658, in _read_messages
File "BitTorrent/Connector.pyo", line 711, in _got_message
File "BTL/bencode.pyo", line 72, in bdecode
BTFailure: not a valid bencoded string

κανοντας το ξανα download συνεχίζει απο το ίδιο σημείο που έσκασε άλλα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο... Καμιά ιδέα για αυτό κάποιος?

----------


## socrates

> Q1: Πως ρυθμίζεται shortcut key comb για αλλαγή γλώσσας σε Leopard  
> By default δεν παιζει με cmd και shift, tab, caps-lock, ctrl


Στο είπε και ο Μανώλης (goldendragon)... ο καλύτερος συνδυασμός για αλλαγή γλώσσας είναι "μηλαράκι" -space.
Επειδή το έψαχνα και εγώ στην αρχή δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει ο ίδιος συνδυασμός Alt-shift που έχουν τα windows όμως αν το δεις αντικειμενικά είναι πιο εύκολο να πατάς μηλαράκι-space παρά alt-shift (θέμα συνήθειας είναι).

----------


## pilgrim

Οσο αφορα για torrent client δοκιμασε και το transmission.......
Σε περιπτωση που αντιμετωπιζεις ακομα προβληματα.

----------


## blucky

> Οσο αφορα για torrent client δοκιμασε και το transmission.......
> Σε περιπτωση που αντιμετωπιζεις ακομα προβληματα.


Αυτό έβαλα τελικά για δοκιμή και πάει καλά μέχρι στιγμής

thx

----------


## blucky

> Q3: Πρόβλημα με γραμματοσειρές ελληνικών. Ενώ μπορώ και διαβάζω ελληνικά κάποια συστηματικά fonts πχ τίτλος από Data CD με ελληνική ονομασία του volume βγαίνει #$%G%#$#$FW$
> 
> Κατα την διάρκεια της πρώτης εγκατάστασης δήλωσα το default location που ήταν Αμερική και όχι Ελλάδα. Στα windows λάθος regional settings επιρεάζουν κάποιες γραμματοσειρές μπορεί να φταίει αυτό? Αν ναι απλά αλλάζω κάπου τα regional settings και είμαι ΟΚ? Εγκατάσταση ελληνικών γραμματοσειρών που ήταν σε κάποιο CD έχω κάνει ήδη μέσω FontBook


Καμιά ιδέα για το παραπάνω πρόβλημα?

----------


## blucky

Q4: Winbox και MacOS δεν μου παιζουν. Έχω δοκιμάσει με Darwin και Χ11 καθώς και με Crossover. Το πρώτο πετάει error και με το Crossover μπορώ και κάνω login άλλα όταν ανοίξει το παράθυρο του Winbox δεν μπορώ να επιλέξω τίποτα, είναι κολλημένο μιας και ούτε update κάνει το CPU load πχ. Για να το κλείσω μόνο με force quite μπορώ! Υπάρχει κάποιος που του δουλεύει με Leopard?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

nope και γω την ιδια πικρα εφαγα αλλα μονο σε εκδοσεις 2.9.27 και πισω απο 2.9.30 και πανω παιζει αγνωστο γιατι 
οποτε εβαλα parallels με xp ελεος δηλαδη για να βλεπω τι ? το winbox

----------


## blucky

> nope και γω την ιδια πικρα εφαγα αλλα μονο σε εκδοσεις 2.9.27 και πισω απο 2.9.30 και πανω παιζει αγνωστο γιατι 
> οποτε εβαλα parallels με xp ελεος δηλαδη για να βλεπω τι ? το winbox


Άρα το μήνυμα του Commando είχε νόημα για το Winbox και Mac  ::  
Δεν πειράζει έχω το laptop για να βλέπω το Winbox για την ώρα...

thx...  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αστον commando να λέει ότι θέλει για τις μπαγκατέλες τα hp του και τα λοιπά pcs από τη ζηλεια του είναι όπου να ναι μας έρχεται προς τα εδώ πόσο θα αντέξει ακόμα
παρεμπιπτόντως το pro μου είναι στα 2 χρόνια και η μπαταρία του στις 3 μίση ώρες βρείτε μου laptop που να μην έχει κλάσει η μπαταρία στο 8 μηνο max άντε γεια windowsakides  ::   ::

----------


## blucky

Q: Έχει κανεις το *cscreen*?

Θέλω διακαός να έχω το front row στην TV μου και αν και το script-ακι αυτό είναι free ο τύπος που το έφτιαξε έχει ξiλώσει τα πάντα από από το site του...

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php? ... 1230156840

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

> παρεμπιπτόντως το pro μου είναι στα 2 χρόνια και η μπαταρία του στις 3 μίση ώρες βρείτε μου laptop που να μην έχει κλάσει η μπαταρία στο 8 μηνο max άντε γεια windowsakides


Thinkpad και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα 

εντάξει Mac δεν είναι, αλλά είναι άφθαρτα  ::

----------


## Somnius

Άνοιξε το Mac.awmn  :: 

περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=39637

----------

